# Sorry I need 1 more id on the black one



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I need 1 more id on this fish finally got a pic of the black one. Pablo if you know what it is fine. Dont give me any crap. This also was in the 50 gal and iam trying to do whats right by all the fish. It gets along with all the other fish have to say most of the fish are mello except the electric blues which one has been removed.Thanks Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

no picture!

And lol at Pablo!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh sorry my kids had a bbq this afternoon had a couple of beers lol. Heres a pic .Hmm me and Pablo seem to have a hate love thing lol.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

horribly hybrizised super mutt 30 different things african mbuna

looks like several different species of pseudotropheus. its a hybrid so its considered worthless by cichlid people


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well thanks very much maybe thats why he gets along so good with the others. He is one of my favs always there when I walk by the tank looking for a hand out and hes very laid back. Just swims around the tank even the blue gives way to him or her,and my blue is twice the size. Oh and is any fish worthless. Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Well thanks very much maybe thats why he gets along so good with the others. He is one of my favs always there when I walk by the tank looking for a hand out and hes very laid back. Just swims around the tank even the blue gives way to him or her,and my blue is twice the size. Oh and is any fish worthless. Pat.


Zebra Danios.

You should really ditch that fish at a Big Als and try to do a proper tank with 3 species in it or something


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant believe you really said that ditch a fish shame on you.lol. I might as well flush it as send it to Big Als . I think once I get the 100 gal up and running Ill go from there.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Right I forgot youre in barrie.

Yes. THAT big als


----------

